# Pyraminx Race to Sub X (BEST ONE)



## kbrune (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi, I've noticed the last 2 Pyraminx Race threads have died. So I've decided the best thing to do is post a NEW thread that will defy all odds and become the most popular of all previous Pyra race threads. It shall become known as the Pyra race thread Supreme! 

I will post scrambles sometime in the future. When I get around to it. Maybe.

Then I shall never update this thread again. My sources say that this is the recipe for success. Thousands will flock to this thread and songs will be written in my honour.

Thank you.


----------



## kbrune (Nov 17, 2016)

Hmm. It's taking off slower then expected.. I'll give it some time.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 17, 2016)

did this just die?


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 17, 2016)

yep...


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 17, 2016)

Week 1 scrambles:
L R' L R B U' L R' u
U L' R' U B' R U' L r' b
U L' R' B' L B' R B' l' u
R' U L U' B' R L B' l r b u
U' L U' B L U' R B' l' u'
L' R U' L' U L U L' l' r' b
U L R' L U' L' U L' r b u
U L' B L' R' B U L r b u
U' R B R' U L R' L u
U B' L B' L' B' L B l' r b u'
B' L B' U L U L' R' l' b u
U R B' L R' L' R' L B' r

Week 2 coming next fall.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 3, 2016)

Are you really going to make this a pyraminx race or are you just joking? I will be getting a pyraminx soon and will want to do one.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 3, 2016)

Alright, I will make a Pyraminx competition. An active one  Is it ok?


----------



## kbrune (Dec 5, 2016)

CornerCutter said:


> Are you really going to make this a pyraminx race or are you just joking? I will be getting a pyraminx soon and will want to do one.



Yeah I meant this one as a joke since multiple people have started new pyramid race threads and instantly let the die. Feel free to run one or join one. 



oliviervlcube said:


> Alright, I will make a Pyraminx competition. An active one  Is it ok?



Go ahead! I'll most likely participate


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 6, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Yeah I meant this one as a joke since multiple people have started new pyramid race threads and instantly let the die. Feel free to run one or join one.



I will join one right after Christmas.


----------

